# Authors re Action, Adventure, Thrillers, Intrigue, & Mystery



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I did a search and didn't find much on author discussion in general.  By that I mean without reference to a specific book.  Some folks have their very favorite author.  I have many favorite authors.  They are all so different though that it would be very difficult for me to choose one over another.  By that I mean, should we ask, "Who is the better author--James Patterson or Mark Twain?"  That question makes no sense to me.  I will start by mentioning one specific author and tell why I like him/her.  I hope that others will chime in and do the same.

When I was a young lad, I watched a movie called "King Solomon's Mines."  I liked it so much that later on I read the book, which was the source of the movie, authored by H. Rider Haggard (approx. 1855 - 1920).  Haggard was a prolific writer and wrote many books that are in various series as well as stand-alone  titles.  The books that I've read have related to adventurers in Africa.  Some of the plots are mixed with fantasy, but there is never-ending action and suspense.  There's a little romance thrown in as well.  I particularly am fascinated by the language usage and colloquialisms used.  Part of this is due to the time periods that the books written.  There is a certain formality present between the characters that seems to bring out a certain dignity and respect.  I just finished a Haggard book entitled, "People Of The Mist."  I enjoyed this book so much that I just ordered, "She."  Actually, I learned of this book because of a term used in it which has become an acronym now  -- SWMBO.  I guess there are a number of men, myself included, who use this acronymn to refer to their wives.  SWMBO = She Who Must Be Obeyed.  

I really enjoy Haggard's books and they are very cheap in Kindle form.  Some are even free.  Now it's your turn.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll take you up on your offer.

CURRENT ACTION:
1)  I would start with Ted Bell, who's main hero Alex Hawke, is a James Bond clone (not a negative to me).  He has four books out, all on Kindle.  My favorites were the first "Hawke" and the last "The Tsar."  As I was reading them I kept hearing/seeing Pierce Brosnan as Hawke.  very good.

2)  Clive Cussler.  he is ubiquitous, and his latest books are certainly his weakest.  But the earlier (80's and 90's) Dirk Pitt books are great.  And, Cussler really is the standard bearer for most of the adventure fiction over the past 10 years, and deservedly so.  He is really good.  (and I Love it when Dirk meets an old guy with a beard named Clive in his recent books- a hoot!)

3)  david Wood-  I just finished his two Kindle books, "Cibola" and "Dourado" (and posted reviews for both of them).  He is an heir arrapent to Cussler and both books were VERY entertaining and highly recommended.

OLDER BOOKS
1)  I have always enjoyed the Doc Savage books (Kenneth Robeson is listed as author) but they are NOT public domain nor availble on Kindle (maybe one or two).  they are formulaic but fun.

2)  Aherlock Holmes is still the best!!!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Askenase13.
Those sound like excellent choices for us to look into.  Of course, I already have literally boxes of Cussler's books.  For whatever reason, I like the NUMA files the best.  Keep 'em coming folks....


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmm.  This is a hard one.  Seems to me like so far the listings are what I would term "Tough Guy" books.  So that's what I'll talk about (until I get off track...).  I like Robert Crais because he always has a tough guy, but his guys have a lot of heart.  I actually prefer his stand alones or the book he wrote staring the Joe Pike--the tough guy ("The Watchman" is the title of the book), rather than the series that generally stars Elvis Cole.  The good news is that you can read "The Watchman" without having to read the entire series.  In fact, I'd recommend reading it without reading the rest of the series because then you don't get some of the info twice.  It is better on its own and a lot of fun to read.

Now for a very tough guy novel, I'd have to recommend Frederick Forsyth, specifically Avenger.  These are just good old go-on-a-mission type of books where people are going to die.

For some medium tough guy novels, I'd recommend Steve Hamilton.  These are a little bit typical; ex-cop turns reluctant detective, but the setting isn't your typical NY or Chicago, which helps a lot.  (Alex McKnight moved to the boonies to avoid problems, not find them.)  I kept up with this series through a few books; they are good solid read when you're looking for a good mystery without fluff--realistic danger with...well, a tough guy.

I've also started reading Lee Child, but I haven't gotten far enough along to decide if I'm going to like the characters.  That is to say, I've read the first in the series and it was good.  And when I need a somewhat predictable book with that type of character (not unlike the way I feel about Steve Hamilton) I could easily pick up another one.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for your contribution, Maria.  No, I didn't intend for this just to be authors who just write about "tough guys".  Please feel free to add any authors who you favor in the subject categories.  For example, I read a Rollins book, "Ice Hunt" wherein the main characters were not "tough guys."  When I did the OP, I was thinking that each response would be only one author, but people can add as many as they want. Actually, I think that it would be most interesting to hear what folks like about a particular author rather than just which books they have written.  Like do they start a new scenario each chapter until the book gets going, etc..

Stan


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree with Maria. This is kind of hard. Not sure if any author I could list would be available on Kindle but they may be.

I've read a couple of the Ted Bell books while looking for a new action author that interested me and certainly found his Alex Hawke character one of the more interesting ones I had read in awhile.

Action books, while I love the genre, are hard for me to find a decent author and since I prefer series books that makes it harder. 

My main action author was Don Pendleton. I still collect and read his character of Mack Bolan even though the books are ghost-wrote(is that a word   ), the original thirty eight titles written by him(well, 37 actually) still rank the highest in my book. True, maybe todays' readers may find the books a bit dated but I still love reading War Against the Mafia.

Now, still in the vein of the Mack Bolan titles I've learned to follow certain authors that write them. Some include Mike Newton, Chet Cunningham (who also ghost-wrote another series I loved, Seal Team 7 toward the end), Mike linaker, etc.

Other action authors I've enjoyed have been(and I'm not positive if these aren't house names from the publisher company) Keith Douglass(I know Cunningham wrote many under this name for the Seal Team 7 series); Richard Austin's The Guardians was a good series featuring events after the third world war, Chuck Bainbridge's Hard Corp series I enjoyed even if I did have to keep those away from Mom.

These days I find it hard to find action series books that I enjoy. Though I did find a self-published author on Lulu that I enjoy reading his action books.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I love Lee Child, he's probably my favorite author, although it's hard to decide between him, W.E.B. Griffin and Vince Flynn.

While Lee Child's books are a series, in that they all follow the same main character, Jack Reacher, that's about all that makes them a series. Each book takes place in a different locale, and there are no other repeating characters. He has said himself that he writes each book as a standalone piece, so you don't have to feel the need to go back and read from the start. There is very little, if any that I can think of, recalling of events from past books.

The first book he wrote was:



My favorite, which is also the most recent is:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

[EDIT]
I just realized on looking in on this thread again that it was supposedly focused on "Action, Adventure, Thrillers, Intrigue, & Mystery" authors, so sorry for intruding with these two. I don't really read a lot in those genres -- I've read a number of Tom Clancy books, but I don't really consider him to be a great author, just a good way to spend many hours reading something.
[/EDIT]

I for one do not have to think hard at all as far as my top 2 favorites go: Roger Zelazny and Terry Pratchett. Zelazny is one of the finest wordsmiths I've encountered in the genre (sci-fi/fantasy), and I've read his first "Amber" series just about annually since discovering it in the late '70s. His stories are creative and unique, and he ties them together with amazing imagery that borders at times on poetry. Unfortunately, for now none of his works are available on Kindle except for a couple of collaborations, but if you can get your hands on the Amber books or _Lord of Light_ (a multiple award winner), I strongly recommend giving them a read.

 (contains all 10 books of both Amber series)

Pratchett, while not being quite the wordsmith that Zelazny was, has an amazing knack for finding unique, usually humorous ways of using the language to make his point. I've read all 3 dozen or so "Discworld" novels plus most of his other books, many of them several times. His loving parodies of the fantasy genre which are at the same time satires of real life are full of imaginative characters that I really care about. If interested, I would suggest starting with book one of the Discword series: _The Color of Magic_.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Everyone!!!!  This thread is going great!!  Just what I was hoping for.  I think that everyone can benefit from our comments it trying to determine if they would like to read a particular author.  This just adds to my never-ending list of reading materials.  Great Job Guys!!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Another, rather prolific thriller/action/adventure writer that comes to mind is Jack Higgins

He's got a few series out but of those I've read most could also be done as standalones.

Higgins sometimes falls prey to a sense of deja vu -- same basic story in a  different time or setting -- but overall I've found those works of his that I've read to be entertaining reads.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Tip10.  I really like you're signature line.  I think a lot of authors do the basic story line bit.  Like, What do Dan Brown and Clive Cussler have in common?  Answer.....Good guy enters story.  Good guy meets girl in distress.  Good guy and girl go through many dangerous and suspenseful situations.  Good guy and girl fall for each other during their adventures and are together at the end.  Sound familiar?  I think there are a lot of authors who repeat this or some other pattern.  Yet, there are many of us who just keep reading their books and can't wait for the next one to come out.  I'm wondering, if subconsciously, we find some type of security with those familiar plot lines and characters?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm really surprised no one has brought it up yet but something you will definitely want to take a look at (although now you'll have to *wait* a bit) is The Ark by Boyd Morrison (Well that along with The Palmyra Impact and Adamas Blueprint!)

Search these boards for either Boyd's name of the book titles and I think you'll find out why!

All I can really say its that it'll definitely be worth the wait, and that I am soooo glad that I got them *"before"* and have already had the chance to read them!!!

Or you can just take a look here: http://www.boydmorrison.com/


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Maria.  I agree with you about Fredrick (not sure about the 1st name) Forsyth.  I just read his, "The Afghan" a month ago.  I saw the movie, "The Odessa File." some years ago, but I'm looking forward to reading the book which will be a lot better.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> Tip10. I really like you're signature line. I think a lot of authors do the basic story line bit. Like, What do Dan Brown and Clive Cussler have in common? Answer.....Good guy enters story. Good guy meets girl in distress. Good guy and girl go through many dangerous and suspenseful situations. Good guy and girl fall for each other during their adventures and are together at the end. Sound familiar? I think there are a lot of authors who repeat this or some other pattern. Yet, there are many of us who just keep reading their books and can't wait for the next one to come out. I'm wondering, if subconsciously, we find some type of security with those familiar plot lines and characters?


Oh, I totally look for certain storylines when I'm hunting out a book. I know that some writers want to change the world and do something different, and I'll read something outside my comfort zone, but like a good meal of chicken fettichini alfredo--I need my comfort reads!!!

I thought of another tough guy author that some might like -- Charlie Huston. He does a little experimentation in his writing, but it's mostly in the fact that he doesn't use "quotes" around things people said. For me, it bugs the heck out of me--I have trouble transitioning a bit--it takes some getting used to. He overuses cursing something horrible as well--it can detract and distract (he claims that he is just being realistic, and I realize that many people use curse words as everyday adjectives, but that doesn't mean it's easy to read around!) Anyway, his works are definitely on the darker side, but there is a lot of suspense and thriller action going on. He has a pretty popular fantasy/vampire work out and also some regular fiction. The vampires in his works are dark, hungry creatures--not the fluffy kind (the idea of a fluffy vampire...now that just does not work...) Anyway, the fantasy works take place in an alternate NY and can be kind of an odd and interesting break from normal reading. One of those types that I mentioned above--outside my comfort zone, but a fast-paced page turner nonetheless.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Maria. Great write-up. Personally, I think the whole vampire thing is way over done. I'm tired of that subject. The only time I was interested in Dracula was when I was a kid. However, to each her/his own. I'm not much into the fantasy genre either, but again, what ever floats your boat. There is some scifi that I like sometimes. Andre Norton was a great scifi writer, IMO. I particularly like her time trader series. Here's a site that someone gave me to get the order of a series, although you probably know about it already:

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/

Norton has passed away now. She did a lot of writing back in the 50's. It does help to read her series books in order. Her books are pretty cheap on Kindle, but sometimes there may be a book in the series that's missing. I haven't found this to be critical though. I think that maybe her daughter may be carrying on, but I have read any of the daughter's books. The main thing that I like about Norton is her creativity using known subjects and altering them just enough to make it interesting. Then she adds aliens that enter and exit the story throughout the book. She has a number of different series and was a prolific writer.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I've read quite a bit of Andre Norton.  Her early stuff is especially good.    LOVED it when I was a teen, which is when I read most of it.  

I don't mind vampires as I read a lot of Urban Fantasy, but I do expect vampires to act like the creatures they are.  Dead.  Bloodsuckers.  I can't read much of the Fluffy Vampire or Zombie stuff.  I know a lot of readers find them "just other people" or even sexy, but I just can't get past the dead part...and so far as I know, zombies tend to have rotting body parts.  I mean.  What's so cool about THAT?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

askenase13 said:


> 3) david Wood- I just finished his two Kindle books, "Cibola" and "Dourado" (and posted reviews for both of them). He is an heir arrapent to Cussler and both books were VERY entertaining and highly recommended.


Both of these books are available *FREE* today only!!! Check this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14213.msg290236.html#msg290236


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Maria...Glad you like Norton, too.  I'm going to have to check your books out.  

911Jason.....I guess I missed the freebies, but $1.99 is not too steep for me to pay.  Actually, I consider anything up to $10 more than reasonable for a novel-- which is the main type of book I buy for my Kindle.

Later today, I'm submitting Vince Flynn for discussion.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> Hi Maria...Glad you like Norton, too. I'm going to have to check your books out.
> 
> 911Jason.....I guess I missed the freebies, but $1.99 is not too steep for me to pay. Actually, I consider anything up to $10 more than reasonable for a novel-- which is the main type of book I buy for my Kindle.
> 
> Later today, I'm submitting Vince Flynn for discussion.


Shastastan, that is very nice of you--but I must warn you, I write cozies, rather than thrillers.  It's quite possible you'd like Sage--I'm getting very positive feedback on that one from male/female readers in a pretty broad range of age groups (Much to my surprise actually--I was told that novellas wouldn't sell and Sage is a collection of three novellas.) But hey, if you do sample it and have an opinion, I love feedback.

Vince Flynn. Don't know that author. Looking forward to what you have to say/share.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, here's my 4 cents (used to be 2 cents before inflation) worth on Vince Flynn:

I think my wife picked up some used paperbacks somewhere written by Flynn.  After I read one, I was hooked and read all the published ones that I could find and that was all that he had written up to a point.  After that, I bought each and every new book as they were released, in hardback, regardless of the price, at B-N.  Thankfully, the most recent one was in Kindle form for $9.99.  I haven't read it yet but it's on my K2.  I'm sure my wife will also read it.  No, I haven't looked at any reviews yet.

I've seen Flynn on a few TV shows.  He looks younger than I thought that he might be.  He writes novels about threats to the United States (terrorist and otherwise) wherein the main characters are with the CIA , various government officials, congress folks, foreign agents, etc..  The main repeating character is a CIA operative, Mitch Rapp, although there are some other fairly main repeating characters also.  

Maybe I like these novels because Rapp doesn't follow the "rules" too closely and, eventually, gets the bad guys who so richly deserve what Rapp dishes out.  Based upon some comments that Flynn has made on some "talking head" shows, it appears that he has some "contacts", both in and out of the CIA, FBI, and other security sources.  Although Flynn's books are fictional as to characters, his research provides authenticy and credibility.  These are books with political intrigue and lots of action.  Rapp is indeed a very resourceful character who has to battle both the bad guys and many folks and policies of our own government.  Rapp has been described as a "loose canon" and that certainly is no exaggeration.  Flynn's books do in fact keep you spell bound until the last page.  I have noticed that I'm not so easily bored with Flynn's small digressions/flashback's as I am with some other authors.  As far as I can tell, Flynn only releases one book a year.  I'm sure there are readers who would like that number to increase, but that's just the way it is.  If you like political intrigue/conspiracies with lot's of action and interesting characters, Flynn is for you.  If you are gentle and compassionate,  you might not like this type of book.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

So far this thread hasn't struck me as the gentle and compassionate types...of books, that is.  

Have you ever seen the picture of Robert Crais on his website?  Or the back of his books (I expect not if you haven't read his stuff.)  Young, cool looking dude.  Someone on a blog had a pix of Robert Crais that they blogger took at a booksigning.  I couldn't figure out who they were talking about--the guy signing the book had grey hair, he, uh, well, wasn't as slim as the person on Crais' website and...20 years or so appeared to have shown up from somewhere.      Boy, did I get a kick out of that!  

I recently saw a picture of Laura Lipman (she writes mysteries; I wouldn't call them thrillers).  Let's just say that if the pix hadn't been labeled, I would not have recognized her from her 'photo' on the books.  Man, do I need that airbrush!!!!!

Maria


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, we all need the airbrush, but as Popeye said, "I yam what I yam." 

I do have to say that Flynn on tv does look like his pic on the bookcover flap.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll think from what I just read that I'll have to go looking into these Vince Flynn books. From your description they sound interesting...of course now I just have to hope they're in paperback.   I swear, this not having a Kindle is so bad at times.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know why you don't have a Kindle, but you should have good luck finding Flynn's books in a used paperback store or local library.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Alas, the same reason many a Kindle-wisher doesn't have one of these really cool devices, I'm afraid. Lack of funds.  Though I do think I'll check out the library when I'm in next week to see what they have for him.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's the pic from Robert Crais' website:









And here's one I found on the web from a book signing:









I don't think the difference is _that_ drastic...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

He must have dyed his hair.  Trust me.  that is not the picture I saw of him.  (Maybe he had a stand-in.  But seriously--his hair was completely gray.)    You're right.  Those two pix look reasonably reasonable.  My faith is restored.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, they have come down in price.  I think there will be more used ones for sale, too.  A number of people on the other Discussion board are in a state of panic and maybe selling their Kindles and replacing them with newer ones or other ereaders.  You might want to watch ebay, too.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Have any of you read this, or any other book from Ralph Peters? Looks good...


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I noticed the Vince Flynn recommendations, which I support, having read most of them.  VERY similar to him is Brad Thor, who's hero Scott Horvath, is very much like Mitch Rapp.  his books are very good.  I'll also mention David Baldacci.  His early books especially are very imaginative in their thriller plots.  he is a best selling author for a reason.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I have been meaning to try David B. for YEARS.  I even checked out an audio book for a car trip one year, but we ended up listening to the Robert Crais.  I really must try one of his novels.  Is there a favorite?  Or a stand alone that you recommend (I prefer stand alones to series, but if he has a series, I'll just start with the first or the earliest I can find.)

Thanks!

Maria


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

askenase13 said:


> I noticed the Vince Flynn recommendations, which I support, having read most of them. VERY similar to him is Brad Thor, who's hero Scott Horvath, is very much like Mitch Rapp. his books are very good. I'll also mention David Baldacci. His early books especially are very imaginative in their thriller plots. he is a best selling author for a reason.


I've added Brad Thor to my list. I agree that Baldacci is also good. I like Steve Berry, too.

I read 2 books by Raymond Khoury who was featured by B-N as a new author. They were "The Last Templar" and "The Sign." I started to purchase his 3rd book, but read the reviews first and decided not to since he didn't receive very many stars. From what I recall, folks just didn't like the storyline/subject.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if they are on the Kindle, but Bernard Cornwell's (of Sharpe fame) has some pretty good modern thrillers, usually nautical in nature (Crackdown is one). He has a gritty realism that is refreshing from the more fantastical Cussler and Flynn antics.

Andy McNab IS on the Kindle, and his Nick Stone books are pretty good as well. He brings a lot of real world expertise (former SAS soldier) and a fresh perspective, though his plots and writing are not quite as polished as some of the others.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

As for Baldacci, I thought "The Winner" (about a successful scheme to win the lottery) fascinating. http://www.amazon.com/The-Winner/dp/B001GUXJSI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1257271906&sr=1-5 Also, Absolute Power and Total Control were very good (first made into a Clint Eastwood film.)


----------



## AmandaCN (Nov 8, 2009)

I am a Kindle (and KindleBoards) newbie but this thread has already increased my reading list.  I love mysteries and thrillers.

My newest favorite is James Rollins and the Sigma Force novels.  They are always action packed and the characters are pretty quirky/interesting.

Steve Berry can be a good substitute, though I prefer Rollins as far as action and character development.

I also read Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child books.  They write both together and as individuals.  I've grown bored with their joint series on Agent Pendergast - it just seems to drag at this point.  However, I would recommend their individual novels.  They are a good blend of (mild) science fiction, action and mystery.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Amanda, welcome to the boards!  I like the sound of a mix of sci/fi and mystery.  I'm a fan of both--individually OR together.  (Fantasy and mystery too!)    Thanks for the suggestions!

Maria


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Interesting thread. I can't help but notice all the protagonists are male, which prompts me to add a quiet note about my own Distant Cousin series, whose protagonist is a small, blonde woman who's a wife and mother (in the second volume and after). Readers have called them adventure stories, sci-fi "lite," "West Texas Chicano action stories," and even romance.

Sorry if that's an intrusion. I just felt the women needed a turn.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@Brassman

Thanks for adding your contribution.  Gender doesn't matter to us as long as it's in our genre' of interest.  You are not intruding at all.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I just found another one, "Vanished" by Joseph Finder.  This was recommended by Amazon.  It got a 4.5 star rating in customer (111) reviews.  Sounds interesting and cost me $9.99.  It will be a real challenge to get all of these books read.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ohhh let me know how that one is Shasta... I have his _Killer Instinct_ on my TBR list. I loved _Paranoia_ which I only picked up because it was free.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi, a great discussion, so I'll talk about one author I admire -- actually, I have many, but I'd take up too much of your time. As a mystery author, I read a lot in my genre and one of my favorites is Tony Hillerman's Jim Chee/Joe Leaphorn series. Here's an author who developed a beautiful blend of character study, setting and plot mixed with information about the Navajo culture. Many of the stories revolve around a Navajo belief, custom or ritual seamlessly woven into the story. They're great entertaining reads, but sadly, Mr. Hillerman passed away, so there won't be any more.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

911jason said:


> I loved _Paranoia_ which I only picked up because it was free.


Gotta add: Book 1, Distant Cousin, is also free. It's part of Operation E-Book Drop, for the troops and their families. The whole point of Distant Cousin is that we're _all_ related, so why not extend the coupon deal for KindleBoarders too? See http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14226.0.html.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Hi, a great discussion, so I'll talk about one author I admire -- actually, I have many, but I'd take up too much of your time. As a mystery author, I read a lot in my genre and one of my favorites is Tony Hillerman's Jim Chee/Joe Leaphorn series. Here's an author who developed a beautiful blend of character study, setting and plot mixed with information about the Navajo culture. Many of the stories revolve around a Navajo belief, custom or ritual seamlessly woven into the story. They're great entertaining reads, but sadly, Mr. Hillerman passed away, so there won't be any more.


I can second this one as Hillerman's Chee/Leaphorn books were outstanding. It's sad to know that such a talented author passed.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I have been attempting to read Cryptonomicon by Neal Stephenson.  After reading just a few chapters, perhaps 2-3% of the book, I just can't get into it.  The writing style just seems too disorganized to me--maybe frazzled?  I went back and read some customer reviews.  It does seem that the 5 star reviews total is more than the combined lesser reviews.  I guess I was attracted by the cryptography references in the reviews.  Actually for this subject genre', I was not looking for humor or cutsy metaphors.  The reviews say that they like some of Stephenson's other works wherein he has not tried to be a humorist.  I'm not sure if I want to try any of his other books based upon my current experience.  I hope some others will chime in here with their impressions of this author.  Thanks.

Stan


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Glad you did the experimenting instead of me Shasta, I almost bought this the other day when I noticed it in the top 100 thrillers... I've had so many bad experiences lately though trying to wade through bad writing, that I hesitated based on some of the reviews.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Right now, I'm reading my first Dennis Lehane mystery, _Gone Baby Gone_. I had this one sitting on my TBR pile for years because I had young children at home and didn't think I could handle it. My kids are 21 and 14 now, so I gave it a try. I'm in absolute awe of Lehane's talent. His characters, narrative descriptions, dialogue, and plot twists are absolutely riveting. I'm about two thirds through the book and got to a part where a victim is found - it was difficult to read. But Lehane doesn't sensationalize it or spend pages describing torture or anything. He simply gives us a heart-wrenching picture of a victim of evil. I had a hard time sleeping afterward, but if this story makes parents want to watch their kids a little closer at the park and mall, then that's a good thing. The writing is superb, the story difficult to cope with at times, but it's also an important story to tell. Kudos to Lehane for tackling this subject with passion and compassion.

Debra


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@911Jason

Well, you might like that book, who's to say?  However, I've read the book featured in your avatar and it was a great book, IMHO.  If you haven't read Spandau Phoenix, you will like it also if you liked Black Cross.  Those are the only two Isles books that I've read, but I have one in the wings.  My daughter-in-law reads everything he writes.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd love to read Spandau Phoenix, but it's not available yet for the Kindle... feel free to click *HERE* for me to request it though! =)


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Right now, I'm reading my first Dennis Lehane mystery, _Gone Baby Gone_. I had this one sitting on my TBR pile for years because I had young children at home and didn't think I could handle it. My kids are 21 and 14 now, so I gave it a try. I'm in absolute awe of Lehane's talent. His characters, narrative descriptions, dialogue, and plot twists are absolutely riveting. I'm about two thirds through the book and got to a part where a victim is found - it was difficult to read. But Lehane doesn't sensationalize it or spend pages describing torture or anything. He simply gives us a heart-wrenching picture of a victim of evil. I had a hard time sleeping afterward, but if this story makes parents want to watch their kids a little closer at the park and mall, then that's a good thing. The writing is superb, the story difficult to cope with at times, but it's also an important story to tell. Kudos to Lehane for tackling this subject with passion and compassion.
> 
> Debra


I've had two or three Lehanes on my shelf for years. But I've heard they are quite...graphic and dark so I've never picked them up. I read some dark stuff, but it has to be...human and at least have some sense of hope over despair. Carol O'Connell writes some pretty intense stuff. The woman is a master. Her best book is probably Judas Child--oooh my what a book. But the topic is dark--about a kidnapped child. Her series with Mallory are quite interesting as well. There's definitely noir overtones, but she manages to keep from going off the edge. And Mallory isn't your typical drunk/wallowing type of detective either. They are quite good.

I wonder--have you read anything by O'connell? How do they compare?


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@911jason

Okay, it's clicked.  Right now I just started, "The Hunt For Atlantis", by Andy Mcdermott.  Barely into it, but it looks promising so far.  Gotta have my action fix.  I think that I discovered this when I took the "Bookgasm" blog.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> @911jason
> 
> Okay, it's clicked. Right now I just started, "The Hunt For Atlantis", by Andy Mcdermott. Barely into it, but it looks promising so far. Gotta have my action fix. I think that I discovered this when I took the "Bookgasm" blog.


Hmph... never heard of Bookgasm... got it bookmarked now though, thanks! =)


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

911jason said:


> Hmph... never heard of Bookgasm... got it bookmarked now though, thanks! =)


I stopped taking that blog. I now take Red Adept and Kindle Reader. Kindle Reader is great for suggestions in a lot of genre's. Red Adept reviews a lot of Indies and has some other interesting info from time to time.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

The Kindle Reader... another one, thanks!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

911jason said:


> The Kindle Reader... another one, thanks!


The nice thing about the blogs is that you can try them for 2 weeks before you have to pay.

I just downloaded the Kindle to PC software; It's free. I'm only going to use it for music reference stuff while I'm working on the computer.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think you can get much darker than Judas Child.  I read that book many years ago and the ending still sends a shiver down my spine.

I do prefer darker books, but more in the mystery genre than 'thriller.'  

For the Hillerman fans, you might want to try Craig Johnson (first book is Cold Dish).  I've not lived in the Wyoming area, but others on my mystery group have said that his books are accurate with respect to area and the relationships between whites and Cheyenne/Cherokee.  The main character is the local Sheriff.  I'm current on the series (5 total), but recently downloaded the audio version of Cold Dish on my Kindle and the narrator does a terrific job.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Sienna_98 said:


> I don't think you can get much darker than Judas Child. I read that book many years ago and the ending still sends a shiver down my spine.
> 
> I do prefer darker books, but more in the mystery genre than 'thriller.'


Yeah, it is dark. But, WHAT A BOOK. Wow. I don't know that I've ever read better. Maybe as good as and different, but. Her "Find Me" in the Mallory series was pretty wow as well (especially so after a few...oh, they were okay there in the middle, but the plotlines were not as strong for a while there.) Her latest stand alone..."Bone by Bone" wasn't one of her best either. I'd have to agree with the review that says it was "overplotted." In fact, now that I think about it, the Mallory books I had the most trouble with suffered from the same "It's him. He's guilty....NO WAIT, let me twist here and dig up some more facts...It's This Guy...NO WAIT..." Don't get me wrong, it's a good solid read, but the characters didn't pull me in.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> The nice thing about the blogs is that you can try them for 2 weeks before you have to pay.


I haven't really had much interest in anything other than books for my Kindle. I spend plenty of time on my computer browsing and would rather view blogs that way.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> I've had two or three Lehanes on my shelf for years. But I've heard they are quite...graphic and dark so I've never picked them up. I read some dark stuff, but it has to be...human and at least have some sense of hope over despair. Carol O'Connell writes some pretty intense stuff. The woman is a master. Her best book is probably Judas Child--oooh my what a book. But the topic is dark--about a kidnapped child. Her series with Mallory are quite interesting as well. There's definitely noir overtones, but she manages to keep from going off the edge. And Mallory isn't your typical drunk/wallowing type of detective either. They are quite good.
> 
> I wonder--have you read anything by O'connell? How do they compare?


I'm embarrassed to say, Maria, that I haven't read any Carol O'Connell books, but your comments have really captured my interest, so I'll definitely add her to my list. Since I haven't finished Gone Baby Gone, I can't say if the book ends with hope or not. The truly horrific bit was only two pages out of the 200 I've read so far so I wouldn't describe it as a graphically disturbing novel, though the subject is. Which isn't to say I choose to shy away from harsh reality. One of the most appealing parts about this book, though, is the truly wonderful relationship between the two P.I.s who live together. It provides a welcome relief from the darkness.

Debra


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input Debra.  Let me know your thoughts when you're done.  I'm still a little hesitant to pick them up although I've heard good things about them--I don't think a single person that has recommended them has left off the - But they are dark and...



I think you'll like O'Connell.  No need to be embarrassed.  Despite our best efforts we don't seem to be able to read every single book out there...and we are trying...


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

And in all fairness, Mallory in the O'Connell series is an extreme character.  I find her interesting, but others thought she was too over-the-top.  Readers tend to either love or hate the series.  Not much in between.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Agreed, Mallory is pretty extreme.  But so are a lot of the men in the series we've been talking about. They wouldn't make interesting characters unless they had some pretty unique characteristics.  I'd say all of the Frederick Forsyth characters are extreme.  Lee Child's main guy a little less so, and so on.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks for the input Debra. Let me know your thoughts when you're done. I'm still a little hesitant to pick them up although I've heard good things about them--I don't think a single person that has recommended them has left off the - But they are dark and...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll like O'Connell. No need to be embarrassed. Despite our best efforts we don't seem to be able to read every single book out there...and we are trying...


You're quite right, we can't read every author; still, I'm trying to read one book of as many mystery authors as I can, whether they're well known or brand new. It's a daunting task, but an interesting journey. I have a James Patterson book that's been sitting on my pile for ages as well. It's Kiss the Girls, but part of me is reluctant to pick it up. Has anyone else read it?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I've tried two James Patterson novels and both were DNF.  He has short chapters and jumped between 3 characters in the first 3 chapters.  I'm not a big multiple POV and have gotten less tolerant over the years (I'm pretty character driven mostly.)  My mother, however, LOVES JP because the chapters are short...

So I can't help.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I read "Kiss the Girls" several years ago.  I thought it was good, plenty of thrills and chills.  Of course, it was written before the author felt compelled to release a new book every month, so I feel the writing is much better than his more recent work.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> I.....snip......... My mother, however, LOVES JP because the chapters are short...


I used to also like short chapters, but now am ambivalent about it. In fact, sometimes I find very short chapters to be a little annoying.

I think that I've only read one James Patterson book. It included the 3 law enforcement/legal ladies in a story about some terrorists living in Berkeley. It was okay, but not quite suspenseful and fast-moving enough to suit my weird tastes.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

LaRita said:


> I read "Kiss the Girls" several years ago. I thought it was good, plenty of thrills and chills. Of course, it was written before the author felt compelled to release a new book every month, so I feel the writing is much better than his more recent work.


LOL about writing a new book every month. It's actually coming close to that, isn't it? Earlier this year he signed a contract to release 17 more books by the end of 2012: 11 adult and 6 young adult books. Hmm. I'm thinking that Mr. Patterson doesn't do his own laundry, vacuuming, or grocery shopping.

Debra


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Hmm. I'm thinking that Mr. Patterson doesn't do his own laundry, vacuuming, or grocery shopping.


I'm not so sure he's doing his own writing so much these days either... pretty much every book he releases seems to have a co-author now.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

*ANDY MCDERMOTT*

I just finished McDermott's first book "The Hunt For Atlantis." I refer you to Amazon Customer Reviews for detailed comments. The current price is $6.39. For me this was a hard book to put down. There was non-stop action which some of the reviewers did not like. I thought there was more action than Cussler's books. This was the first book in a series and I just ordered the 2nd one. Although some author's use the flashback device effectively, McDermott never used it once. Actually, I didn't think it would add much to this book either. The plot just kept rolling along and was not totally revealed until almost the end of the book. There were just a very few hints ealier in the book to catch your interest as to why certain things were happening the way they did. The character types were handled with the degree of depth needed for this type of book. I have to say the credulity was strained a couple of times, but there was so much action that the reader didn't have time to dwell on how some of the confrontations with death were so easily brushed away. This was a fast and entertaining read.


----------

